# Bella lucia Roots



## troy (Sep 27, 2014)

The old flowering growth lost vegetation before I got it from hybridizer so I took off the old clump to find this


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks normal for brachy roots. Your point being..?


----------



## troy (Sep 28, 2014)

The growth they were supporting is long gone


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 28, 2014)

They will die too.................


----------



## troy (Sep 28, 2014)

They will die, no hope of new growth from them? I've had the plant 4 months. that was from the oldest bloomed growth, it has since bloomed agian. it was sticking out ugly so I pulled it out to make room for new growth and found two good roots attached,


----------

